# Membership number



## beerubysands@gmail.com (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi guys. Is it usual for a company to ask for your AAPC membership number to verify credentials before your first interview? I have a remote company that will not give me their assessment until I give them that number. Thanks!


----------



## cluke (Oct 6, 2014)

It is not unusual at all. I have had to provide this both for remote and for on-site positions.


----------



## MarcusM (Oct 6, 2014)

I, for one, would expect an potential employer to verify credentials prior to an interview to save time and effort. You might be a great candidate, but without the necessary credentials, you don't fit their criteria for hiring.


----------



## Boxmeyer (Jul 10, 2020)

I need a copy of my certificate renewal


----------



## thomas7331 (Jul 10, 2020)

Boxmeyer said:


> I need a copy of my certificate renewal



If you log into your account here and go to the 'My AAPC' tab at the top, there is a link where you can download your ID card, which will show your certification as being current if you have renewed.


----------



## sofily (Oct 2, 2020)

Is there a way to verify if an applicants credentials are up to date?


----------



## Shweta (Oct 3, 2020)

sofily said:


> Is there a way to verify if an applicants credentials are up to date?


Hi, You can go to the 'Credential verification' tab on AAPC homepage. You can verify if the applicant's credentials are up to date by entering the Membership ID and Last name.


----------

